Ask HN: Which CS industry skills are in most demand on freelancing sites? - febin
======
bewe42
Sites like Upwork publish skill reports as this one:
[https://www.upwork.com/press/2017/11/02/q3-2017-skills-
index...](https://www.upwork.com/press/2017/11/02/q3-2017-skills-index/)

But if you should sell on sites like that is another question

~~~
gaius
“Robotics” on that list isn’t what it seems...

~~~
dasmoth
Can you be a bit more specific? I clicked through to some of the linked
profiles and they broadly matched what I would have expected.

------
eb0la
Take a look at the Contract-IT-Job-Market on IT JobsWatch uk (
[https://www.itjobswatch.co.uk/Contract-IT-Job-
Market](https://www.itjobswatch.co.uk/Contract-IT-Job-Market)).

It's a bit biased to the banking sector; but it gives you a general idea of
the skills demand (and rates!).

edit: Not just banking sector; but IT service providers. Europe (and the UK)
are mostly service providers, I mean: _usually_ don't develop IT products that
they sell to others. We usually integrate and maintain stuff developed
elsewhere (mostly by US companies).

~~~
shortoncash
Thanks for linking such a useful site. It was interesting comparing the Europe
to US rates too.

------
AlexAmee
Good question, I can only answer that for the German/Austrian market.

I wrote a few Selenium scripts that would gather jobs from ~20
jobboards/freelancer sites.

Then I compared them, distilled the technology and also the amount they were
willing to pay.

I'll spare you the details, but the clear winners were Java and C#.

On the Java side of things, it's Spring MVC ( Spring boot catching up )

For the frontend, Germans and Austrians tend to trust Angular.

So I picked Spring and Angular. So far I'm more than pleased with the
customers storming in.

I'd suggest you do the same for your region, I'm also convinced that your
result might look totally different, depending on your country and region.

I also did a few isolated tests, for some parts of Austria and the results
surprised me a lot, for example, C# was the clear winner with over 60% market
share in some areas.

What I'm trying to tell you: This question is rather biased, just because you
see 10 purple buses in the morning, that does not mean that suddenly the bus
company changed its colors, it's maybe just a coincidence that someone just
painted 10 buses purple, the only 10 purple buses in your town/city.

------
vjankov
I don't do freelance anymore, but all my past freelancing projects have been
using NodeJS.

I never learned it in college and only picked it up for an internship but it's
has definitely proved very useful.

------
nukeop
Node.js and Python are all the rage now. Especially frameworks like Django,
React, and trendy technologies such as Docker and GraphQL.

------
romanovcode
Wordpress

